# looking for advice on cleaner which is safe for polymer framed handgun



## oneoclock (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a polymer frame handgun, and am looking for a cleaner fluid which will not harm the plastic. I notice on many of the bottles of available cleaners the word "solvent". It's been my experience that solvents can harm plastics. I've been looking on the shelves for a cleaning solution that states "safe for polymer frames" but I haven't seen any yet. Did a search on here too, but haven't found much so far.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

when i purchased a glock i was worried about this too, so i consulted the manual and if i remember right it didnt say anything about not being able to use anything to clean it. I would double check the manual just to be sure though.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have had smith, ruger, glock, sig, and taurus polymer frame guns and i used hoppe's cleaning solvent on all the frames inside and out and never had a problem. however when i am finished cleaning i dry wipe the outside of the gun and then take a damp paper towel and wipe the whole outside of the gun. makes for a nice clean finish. you tube has plenty of videos of people cleaning polymer guns with all different kinds of solvents.


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

I've used Eezox and Gun Scrubber Synthetic Safe for all my polymer guns for years with no problems.


----------



## Singleshot66 (May 14, 2014)

*LPS has best polymer cleaner on the market.*



oneoclock said:


> I have a polymer frame handgun, and am looking for a cleaner fluid which will not harm the plastic. I notice on many of the bottles of available cleaners the word "solvent". It's been my experience that solvents can harm plastics. I've been looking on the shelves for a cleaning solution that states "safe for polymer frames" but I haven't seen any yet. Did a search on here too, but haven't found much so far.
> 
> Any suggestions?


LPS has best polymer safe cleaner. it is called PSC I purchased it from Vans sporting goods in Brandon, Ms. It not cheap but one can can do about 10 to 15 guns. No residue left behind. Excellent


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

M-Pro 7 is my new favorite... no issues and the wife dosen't complain about the smell. Cleans everything even the front of my revolver's cylinder (gets pretty bad).


----------



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

Certainly Frog Lube is safe. I clean our M&Ps in the family room.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

M Pro 7.....no smell....doesn't melt polymer.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Good "ole" Hoppes #9 is safe and what I use on all my firearms, polymer, wood, etc..... and can be had at wallyworld and practically anywhere else. Plus, I use it as aftershave on occasion.:smt083


----------

